# Salt fork 10-20-17



## triton_owner

Spent the day crappie fishing. Didn't catch numbers but got the size. 1 went 15 inches and weighed 1.56. 2 at 14 that went 1.25 each. Then 4 others at a pound or slightly bigger. Was a fun day


----------



## BABS

has the lake turned over yet?


----------



## E- man

BABS said:


> has the lake turned over yet?


We were down Fri and the lake is in the process of turning over. Week before the surface temp was 66. Fri it was 53. Varied a bit from bay to bay. Only managed 3 small bass 2 cats and 2 6" eyes. Better days are ahead when the lake settles down.


----------



## Dragline

Yup, Just wanted to report - looked at the dam area today... White caps with a good wind blowing
and the water still looked like dark coffee. Only one truck and trailer in parking lot. Man that would be a cold day on the water, hope they did well.


----------



## Skippy

Not at salt fork but I was out on my home lake. "YES" it was cold.


----------

